# 110v outlet in a bathroom?



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Where is "here" ? :001_huh:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Tim,KB is right. We need to know where you are from before any code questions can be answered. 
Here is a thread from the "Introductions" forum:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=656


> Hello and welcome to any and all new members!
> 
> Please help us help you and provide some profile information, especially location. We get a lot of first timers posting questions that are very location specific and so we do not give the wrong advice it is important to know where you are located. Even as simple as what country. Local area will help even more.
> 
> Thanks!


This is especially important since this particular forum is the NEC forum. We can only assume you are in the USA, which you obviously are not. 

Thanks.


----------



## TimW (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, 'here' is UK - Norfolk to be specific.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Tim

You can install a 110 volt shaver socket (specified) in zone 2 of a bathroom. The transformer must be of the fully isolating type. Prim/Sec with no earth return.The sockets can be USA design.

BUT. Get hold of a copy of the 17th Edition BS 7671. Or phone the NICEIC help line. I am sure that a socket will be allowed in zone 2 (any type ) rcd protected from January next.Neww REgs are new to me too but I feel sure this info is correct.

Frank


----------



## TimW (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Frank. My idea was to install a 110v US-style power socket in the bathroom so that I could use a US 110v portable hairdryer rather than have to install a fixed, flexible tube type of dryer.

I read that the IEE had been considering what they call "Reduced Voltage" systems (with a maximum of 110V) for certain situations. But I'm not sure if "Reduced Voltage" is permitted in bathrooms.

I'm wondering about frequency too. A US hairdryer would be 'expecting' 60 Hz. Running it off a 110V, 50 Hz supply would cause it run slower, and thus hotter. Someone has suggested that that might cause overheating problems.

But my main question is whether, other than a shaver socket, it would be permissible to have a 110V power socket in the bathroom at all?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Tim . You have changed your question slightly. So in respect of your added new information - yes you can have 110 volts in your bathroom provided it serves a hands free device. I checked with a pal of mine that has taken a peep at the new regs and he tells me - only from memory mind - that you will be able to have SOCKET in the bathroom if the position of the socket meets certain distance requirements. And then he could not remember the distance Reg. So check with the NICIC help line. It's free. Frequency is a factor in motor design so 50/60Hz difference will have an effect. Given that the motor will run at near synchronous speed I would guess that the lower running would have a heating effect that you would hardly notice.

Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

What is "Zone 2"?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It's a special zone in British bathrooms. I think it has something to do with........you know.........#1 & #2. :001_huh:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe it's something we ate, but zone 2 has been mysteriously getting bigger in our house.


----------

